# bottom bracket,Italian?



## winston (Nov 7, 2005)

I have an Ultegra bottom bracket and i am struggling to move the drive side shell. I had been told it was English thread. But on the non drive side the cup has"32x24T on it. Does this mean that the bottom bracket is Italian thread?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

winston said:


> I have an Ultegra bottom bracket and i am struggling to move the drive side shell. I had been told it was English thread. But on the non drive side the cup has"32x24T on it. Does this mean that the bottom bracket is Italian thread?


Yes, Italian. Normal thread. - TF


----------



## winston (Nov 7, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> Yes, Italian. Normal thread. - TF


BB now out ,thanks for the help


----------

